# Firearms License



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I know they have shooting ranges in Sharjah, never been to one just heard about it, but does anyone know anything about owning a firearm (handgun) legally in the UAE. Like if its allowed at all and if so how to get licensed and where to buy. 

thanks


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

There is a shooting gun club in Jebel Ali, across the turn off going into Jebel Ali hotel and resort (with the golf course).

Don't know myself, but I would be EXTREMELY surprised if any civilian non-local would have gun license.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Agreed.

One reason why there's so little violent crime is because the authorities keep a very tight control on weapons and access to weapons. Remember that we live in a dictatorship. 



ccr said:


> There is a shooting gun club in Jebel Ali, across the turn off going into Jebel Ali hotel and resort (with the golf course).
> 
> Don't know myself, but I would be EXTREMELY surprised if any civilian non-local would have gun license.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nope, not allowed


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

But you are allowed to own pellet guns and shoot cats...

I know, bad taste...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

ccr said:


> But you are allowed to own pellet guns and shoot cats...
> 
> *I know, bad taste*...


Only until you remove the fur




Animals lovers please note : I AM JOKING !!!


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Crikey!*

Just like the Uk? (oh! except gun crime has skyrocketed since they removed the law abiding citizen/sportsperson's right to own firearms...)
:flypig:



TallyHo said:


> Agreed.
> 
> One reason why there's so little violent crime is because the authorities keep a very tight control on weapons and access to weapons. Remember that we live in a dictatorship.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If the UK could do what the UAE does to criminals, crime wouldn't be a problem either 





wazza2222 said:


> Just like the Uk? (oh! except gun crime has skyrocketed since they removed the law abiding citizen/sportsperson's right to own firearms...)
> :flypig:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

wazza2222 said:


> ...gun crime has skyrocketed since they removed the law abiding citizen/sportsperson's right to own firearms...)
> :flypig:


How is the saying again ? "When you outlaw guns, then only outlaws have guns" :evil:

(_from TX and supporting the NRA_)


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't think so, just figured that since they have shooting ranges i figured there might of been a tiny bit of hope.

But on the grand scale of things i'm glad that they don't let anyone own guns here. Just makes it that much safer. I know there are certain neighborhoods in Toronto that i wouldn't walk in after sundown... actually, i probably wouldn't walk in them in the middle of the day, and i'm half Jamaican, lol.


----------

